# Wanted: 2 young females! [Long Island]



## silkspectre1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've always loved rodents as pets and though I've never had rats, per se, after doing as much research as I could on them I've decided they're the pet for me. Does anyone have 2 young girls in the Long Island/Manhattan, NY area? I'm a fine and loving pet owner! I need some company up in school. It's getting lonely here, haha.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wanted: 2 young females!*

There are probably a ton of them but you should probably put your location in your subject line.

You also may want to search through the Rats Rule listings as I see a LOT of rats available there.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/board,5.0

You would have to join to post and won't be able to PM right away.


----------



## silkspectre1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you very, very much. I modified my post subject and am heading over to the link now.  Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------

